# Introducing...



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

My new lovely girls from Kerryann and Miss. Understood 

First off, Coco from Miss.U, who is finally coming out of her shell. Not sure if it's to do with the fact that she has new friends or if it's to do with the fact that she has a crush on my lovely old man Kissifur who keeps throwing himself onto their cage when he is playing :lol:









Then we have the lovely longhaired Dizzy









Oreo (who has the same markings as my boy Indiana  Just in a different colour.)









Meep









Poppet (the teeny weeny one )









Moomin









Group shot!









They are roughing it in a savic rody just now until they grow enough to not be able to walk through the bars on a hamster heaven. I was planning on introducing them to Daisy and Fidget's group, but don't want to put them through the stress now that both of their tumours are getting bigger, so I will wait until after my girls are gone


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

they are sooo cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Love that group shot. I love the names you've picked for them, as well.


----------

